# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  جلالة الملك في الجفر

## معاذ ملحم

الملك يتكفل بدفع التبرعات المدرسية لطلبة المدارس الحكومية في الجفر





جلالته يفتتح مشاريع تربوية وشبابية خلال زيارته للجفر

الذهبي : لجنة لتفويض الاراضي بعدالة وانصاف 

الجفر- خلف الطاهات - بترا - صالح الدعجة - أوعز جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني للحكومة بإعفاء جميع طلبة المدارس الحكومية من التبرعات المدرسية للعام الدراسي المقبل بهدف تخفيف الاعباء المعيشية عن المواطنين في ضوء الظروف الاقتصادية التي يواجهونها .
وقال جلالته خلال زيارته امس قضاء الجفر بمحافظة معان الذي يقطنه نحو 8 الاف مواطن انه سيتكفل شخصيا بدفع قيمة التبرعات المدرسية لوزارة التربية والتعليم والتي تقدر بنحو 5 ملايين دينار،والتي تشمل نحو مليون و121 الف طالب وطالبه في المدارس الحكومية.
واكد جلالة الملك ان معالجة مشكلتي الفقر والبطالة هي من اهم الاولويات مشددا خلال لقائه عددا من ممثلي الفعاليات بقضاء الجفر عقب افتتاحه حزمة مشاريع تنموية في القضاء على الاهتمام بمعالجة التحديات التي تواجه المواطنين خاصة تلك المتصلة بقطاعي الصحة والتعليم.
واشاد جلالة الملك بجهود الحكومة ومساعيها الجدية للتخفيف عن كاهل المواطنين في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة التي يواجهونها ، مشيرا جلالته الى ان الحكومة تدرس موضوع تفويض الاراضي بجدية بهدف ايجاد حلول ترضي الجميع .
واستهل جلالة الملك زيارته بافتتاح مدرسة الملكة رانيا العبد الله الأساسية المختلطة ومركز شباب الجفر الذين تم تنفيذهما في سياق حزمة من المشاريع التي امر جلالته بتنفذها في المنطقة قبل عامين تقريبا .
وساهم هذان المشروعان اللذان افتتحهما جلالة الملك بحضور وزير التربية والتعليم تيسير النعيمي وامين عام المجلس الاعلى للشباب عاطف عضيبات بتحسين الواقع الشبابي والتعليمي في الجفر حيث زودت المدرسة بالوسائل التعليمية الحديثة من مخبرات واجهزة حاسوب وقاعات تدريس ملائمة.
وتم تنفيذ بامر من جلالة الملك صيانة شاملة لعدد من المدارس في الجفر واقامة قاعة عامة متعددة الاغراض وشق طرق زراعية وانشاء مركز لتكنولوجيا المعلومات و مركز شباب نموذجي وتزويد خزان مياه الجفر بفلاتر لمعالجة مشكلة ملوحة المياه .



وحضر اللقاء رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي باسم عوض الله ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون العشائر الشريف فواز زبن عبدالله وسيادة الشريفة زين بنت ناصر مستشارة وعضو مجلس امناء الصندوق الهاشمي لتنمية البادية الاردنية ورئيس لجنة متابعة تنفيذ المبادرات الملكية المستشار في الديوان الملكي يوسف حسن العيسوي.
وقال رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ان هناك لجنة تم تشكيلها لدراسة موضوع تفويض الاراضي وان هناك مشاورات مستمرة بهدف تحقيق العدالة والانصاف في الموضوع. واضاف ان اللجنة ستدرس بعناية فائقة حتى لا تتخذ قرارا لا يستند للاسس العادلة والانصاف مؤكدا ان الدراسة تشمل جميع اراضي المملكة .
واكد الذهبي ان الحكومة ستدرس مطالب قضاء الجفر وستعالجها باسرع وقت ممكن ، مشيرا الى انه سيتم اعادة النظر بالخارطة الصحية ، حيث سيتم ترفيع مركز صحي الجفر من اولى الى شامل وتزويده بالمعدات والكوادر اللازمة.
وفيما يتصل بموضوع الاعلاف التي يتم توزيعها على المزارعين قال الذهبي ان هناك استغلال من قبل بعض اصحاب الحيازات غير الحقيقية للحصول على كميات اكبر من الاعلاف مشيرا الى ان الحكومة بحاجة لبعض الوقت للتاكد من بعض الاجراءات لضمان وصول الاعلاف وكمياتها بصورة عادلة لمستحقيها.
واشار رئيس الوزراء الى ان مشروع ارضي المحمدية المقام في المنطقة يهدف الى انتاج كميات كافية من الاعلاف لدعم المزارعين مبينا ان اجتماعا يعقد كل اسبوع للوقوف على المشكلات التي تعترض المشروع .وقال ان الحكومة تبذل جهودا مكثفة للوقوف على المشكلات التي تواجه المشروع حيث توقع ان يتم البدء فيه خلال الشهر القادم.
واكد وزير التربية والتعليم تيسير النعيمي في تصريح صحفي اعتزاز الأسرة التربوية بمكرمة جلالة الملك اعفاء طلبة المدارس من التبرعات المدرسية لهذا العام وهي تشمل الطلبة من الصف الاول وحتى الثاني عشر .
وقال ان هذه المكرمة والتي تصل قيمتها الى نحو 5 ملايين دينار هي جزء من العديد من المكارم التي خص بها جلالة الملك الاسرة التربوية .مشيرا الى ان هذه التبرعات ستذهب مباشرة للمدارس حيث ستنفق لتلبية احتياجاتها.
وكان محافظ معان محمد عقلة الرواشدة رحب باسم اهالي الجفر بجلالة الملك وزيارته الكريمة، مثمنا على الدوام مكارم جلالته المتواصلة لقضاء الجفر خاصة ومناطق معان بوجه عام، مجددا باسمه واسم اهالي قضاء الجفر وفعالياتها الرسمية والشعبية اسمى ايات الولاء والانتماء للعرش الهاشمي.
وطرح ابناء اللواء جملة من المطالب والاحتياجات من ابرزها ترفيع القضاء الى لواء وحل مشكلة الاراضي وتحسين الواقع الصحي والتعليمي والنهوض بالواقع التنموي من طرق وخدمات واقامة المشاريع التي تسهم في حل مشاكل الفقر والبطالة .
وتطرق رئيس بلدية الجفر محمد مليحان الى مشكلة بعد القضاء عن مركز محافظة معان والتي ادت الى عدم حصول المواطنين على العديد من الخدمات.
واشار الى المشاكل التي تعاني منها البلدية في ضوء نقص الموارد المالية والكوادر والمعدات التي تلزم لقيامها بواجباتها على اكمل وجه .
وقال كايد ابو تايه ان هذا العام هو من اصعب الاعوام على المزارعين مشيرا الى ان زيادة اسعار المحروقات هي من اهم العوامل التي فاقمت الوضع ودعا الى تحويل المزارع للعمل على الكهرباء .



ودعا النائب عواد الزوايده الى اعلان العام المقبل عام الزراعة الوطني لانتاج المحاصيل الزراعية مطالبا بضرورة اقامة كلية للدراسات الصحراوية في الجنوب وزيادة نصيب قضاء الجفر من مساكن الاسر الفقيرة وتخصيص طائرة اخلاء من الخدمات الطبية لانقاذ المصابين جراء الحوادث التي تقع على الطرقات الحدودية والخارجية في المنطقة .
وتحدث خلال اللقاء رئيس جمعية مشروع الجفر الزراعي جازي النواصرة حيث دعا الى ضرورة انشاء ابار مياه لخدمة مشروع الجفر الزراعي ودعمه ، فيما تحدثت سيدتان عن القطاع النسائي وواقع المراة والتعليم في القضاء .
وحضر جلالة الملك مادبة الغداء التي اقامها العين فواز ابو تايه تكريما لجلالة الملك .
واشار ابو تايه الى ان ابناء عشائر الحويطات يكنون كل الولاء والوفاء لقيادتهم الهاشمية مشيرا الى ان الجفر لعبت دورا اساسيا في تاريخ الدولة الاردنية التي نعتز ونفتخر بانجازاتها .
والقى الشاعر زبن براك ابو تايه قصيدة تغنت بالوطن والقيادة وبالمنجزات التي تحققت في سائر ارجاء الوطن .
دراسة شباب كلنا الاردن 
وفي دراسة اعدها فريق عمل شباب هيئة كلنا الاردن عن واقع قضاء الجفر والتحديات ، فقد جاء فيها ان قضاء الجفر يقع الى الجنوب من محافظة معان ، ويبعد عن مركز المحافظة حوالي 60 كم ويبلغ عدد سكان القضاء حوالي 7947 نسمة.اذ يتكون قضاء الجفر من مركز القضاء وفيها النسبة الأكبر من السكان، ومنطقة المدورة وعدد سكانها تقريبا400 شخص، ومنطقة باير وهي عبارة عن تجمع سكاني صغير نسبيا.
وفي الجفر تم حديثا افتتاح مؤسسة استهلاكية عسكرية في القضاء.ويبلغ معدل عدد أفراد الأسرة في القضاء عشرة أفراد وهو أعلى من المعدل العام للمملكة و البالغ 4ر5. حيث ان 40% من السكان تتراوح أعمارهم بين يوم إلى 35 سنة .
ويبلغ عدد الباحثين عن العمل من الجنسين حوالي 400 نسمة نسبة الإناث منهم 55%. اما عدد العاملين في القطاع الحكومي حوالي 226 موظف، وفي القطاع الخاص 15 موظف.وتبلغ نسبة البطالة في القضاء 55 % وهي أعلى من النسبة العامة للمملكة. ويوجد في القضاء 260 عامل وافد. فيما تبلغ نسبة الفقر في القضاء 25% وهي أعلى من النسبة العامة للمملكة.
وتضمنت الدراسة اشارة الى الزيارة الملكية السامية التي قام بها جلالته الى قضاء الجفر بتاريخ 19/10 /2006واجتمع مع أهالي القضاء واستمع إلى مطالبهم واحتياجاتهم والتي تركزت بشكل أساسي في إعادة تأهيل مشروع الجفر الزراعي وإنشاء مدارس جديدة وتوسعة وصيانة المدارس القائمة وفتح الطرق الزراعية وإنشاء قاعة متعددة الأغراض لخدمة المنطقة بالإضافة إلى إنشاء مركز شباب نموذجي. وخلال الزيارة ذاتها أمر جلالته فورا بتنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع الخدمية والتنموية لأبناء المنطقة وبتمويل من الديوان الملكي الهاشمي وقد شملت هذه المشاريع قطاعات التعليم والشؤون البلدية والأشغال والشباب والمياه والصحة وبقيمة حوالي (961) ألف دينار.
واستعرضت الدراسة الواقع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي التي قام بها شباب هيئة كلنا الأردن/ فريق عمل الجفر واشارت الى انه يوجد في الجفر خمس مدارس اثنتين للذكور تتبعان للثقافة العسكرية وثلاثة للإناث تتبع لوزارة التربية والتعليم، يدرس بها (1631) طالب وطالبة، ولا يوجد في الجفر مدارس مستأجرة أو تعمل بنظام الفترتين. كما يوجد في القضاء مركز تدريب مهني حديث (سجن الجفر سابقاً). وبينت كذلك انه يوجد في منطقة الجفر مركز صحي أولي يتبع لوزارة الصحة يعمل على مدار 24 ساعة ويقدم خدمات المراكز الصحية الشاملة ويعمل فيه أطباء عامين عدد 6 وأطباء اختصاص في الجراحة العامة والنسائية والتوليد والأطفال والباطنية، وتبلغ نسبة التأمين الصحي للمواطنين في المنطقة 98%. كما يوجد في الجفر حوالي (375) ألف دونم صالحة للزراعة مستغل منها (15) ألف دونم فقط، كذلك يوجد في منطقة الجفر ( 5) آبار جوفية تابعة لوزارة الزراعة.
الدراسة استعرضت ايضا وجود مركز شباب نموذجي وقاعة متعددة الأغراض تم إنشائها ملكية سامية. الى جانب وجود مكتب للتنمية الاجتماعية وفرع لصندوق المعونة يقدم المعونة الشهرية ل360 أسرة فقيرة.
اما الاحتياجات الرئيسية ذات الأولوية في القضاء،فقد طالبت الدراسة باهمية استحداث تخصصات جديدة في المدارس وتوفير الحوافز لاستقرار الكادر التعليمي والحد من التنقلات، وزيادة عدد أجهزة الحاسوب في المدارس وربطها بشبكة الانترنت، وتوفير الأثاث اللازم لغرفة رياض الأطفال في مدرسة الإناث.
كما تحدثت عن اهمية تحويل مركز صحي الجفر إلى مركز صحي شامل وتزويد بأطباء الاختصاص الرئيسية ولو يومين في الأسبوع وتوفير الأدوية الضرورية للإمراض المزمنة باستمرار وتمديد فترة دوام الصيدلية على مدار 24 ساعة وتفعيل مختبر المركز وتزويده بالأدوات والكوادر واستحداث قسم للأشعة. الى جانب استحداث فرع لمؤسسة الإقراض الزراعي، وتزويد مكتب الإرشاد الزراعي بالكوادر والآليات والمرشدين، وتوفير الأسواق البديلة لتسويق المنتجات الزراعية، وتشجيع إقامة جمعيات زراعية تعاونية لخدمة المزارعين، وزيادة كميات الأعلاف المصروفة لمربي الثروة الحيوانية.
ودعت الدراسة الى معالجة مشكلة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي في فصل الشتاء وصيانة خطوط الكهرباء والمحولات وفتح مكتب لشركة الكهرباء في القضاء.

----------

